# Library Spotlight - Glacier Keys



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 13, 2021)

Get it here: https://fracturesounds.com/product/glacier-keys/


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 14, 2021)

Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 16, 2021)

@Cory Pelizzari I don't even know what to say anymore. From 4:10, you just threw that together to show off a piano lib? I'm floored.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2021)

I want this on sale!


----------



## Simeon (Nov 16, 2021)

One of my Fracture Sounds favorites.


----------

